
I slammed this company on social media. Here's how the CEO responded - lisper
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/wins-for-farm-fresh-ceo/
======
pavornyoh
The CEO has my respect. Amazing response and showing the customer they care.

~~~
williswee
yeah, indeed.

------
jedrek
What a strangely clickbaitish title for HN.

